# tissot 2030



## Guest (Nov 21, 2015)

anyone got a technical manual on the tissot 2030? i have stripped and serviced the movement and replaced the stepper motor, but just cant get the stem set up right, i know its push for minutes via the motor and pull for manual hours, i can get it to do the minutes but wont do the hours, or get it to do the hours but wont do the minutes, a diagram of the stem in place with all the other components would be helpfull ................please :yes:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

When you have it set up, do you do the hours first, then reset the crown and then push the crown in for 5sec's.... release. Then push again to do the mins?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> When you have it set up, do you do the hours first, then reset the crown and then push the crown in for 5sec's.... release. Then push again to do the mins?


 i am not sure it matters as one adjustment is done via the stepper motor and one is mechanical, i have setting instructions and although a pain in the butt its simple enough, either i have a fault within the movement or i am trying to assemble it wrong, one of the issues is that i cant refit the hands until i can set them to midnight for the date changeover and as the stem assembly has to be dismantled to remove the stem this has to be right before i put it back in its case, this is the bit i am unsure about as i dont want the same problems once the movement is cased...scuse the nonsense, it made sense when i was typing it :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

It's very interesting, I had not seen this type of movement (for want of a better description) before. Curious as to why it needs a 5sec push b4 (does it charge a cap or something?)


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> It's very interesting, I had not seen this type of movement (for want of a better description) before. Curious as to why it needs a 5sec push b4 (does it charge a cap or something?)


 i guess it just part of the programming to stop accidentally changing the time if you nudged the crown

i have to say though, i am very disappointed, when you replied to this topic i thought you would have a snippet of info that would help :angry:

only kidding :tongue:

i think its quite a cool movement, its tissot's first quartz movement and really nice to work on and service until you get to the reinsertion of the crown, i don't usually get stuck, but this has got me flummoxed

flummoxed

ˈflʌməkst/

_adjective_




bewildered or perplexed.

"he became flummoxed and speechless"


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah sorry it's all new to me, but thought a dialogue might help..... you never know. See I'm now thinking that the logic circuit is amiss, and may not be repairable.

Sorry forget that... does not explain why the mechanical side won't work


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Yeah sorry it's all new to me, but thought a dialogue might help..... you never know. See I'm now thinking that the logic circuit is amiss, and may not be repairable.


 no its ticking away just fine and i can set the minutes with the stem in a certain position, but not the hours as the stem jams, or i can set the hours but not the minutes because the stem jams, its something i am missing, its a PITA !


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I was going to suggest a new flux capacitor... but wrong type of time machine


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> I was going to suggest a new flux capacitor... but wrong type of time machine


 tried that, but went back to when timepieces were candles marked at hourly intervals so no use, but good suggestion :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

You know the ancients were pretty amazing... they must have had some pretty good time keeping devices to be able to mark those candles accurately


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> You know the ancients were pretty amazing... they must have had some pretty good time keeping devices to be able to mark those candles accurately


 HMT Pilots :laugh:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

You might glean some info from this.

http://www.crazywatches.pl/tissot-seastar-2030-quartz-1977


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> You might glean some info from this.
> 
> http://www.crazywatches.pl/tissot-seastar-2030-quartz-1977


 thanks mate :thumbsup: seen it, i just need a close up of the installed stem, but info is pretty rare for these it would seem


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

thank you, very helpfull and shows i have it right.hmmm so what's wrong with it?


----------



## C.Guan (Oct 7, 2020)

Only thing I can think of is that the setting lever spring got an intermediate wheel on it, when the stem was pulled, setting lever changes position, pushing the intermediate wheel out to drive the hour wheel through stem turning force.


----------

